# Horrible news!!



## stucker (Sep 22, 2004)

Just read about this. Apperently a train carrying hundreds of GTO's derailed in Iowa. Details in the link.
http://www.ls1gto.com/forums/showthread.php?t=22153&page=1&pp=30

My deepest condolences to anyone affected.


----------



## badtmpdgoat (Nov 9, 2004)

I will be observing a moment of silence before starting my car today,,,,,


----------



## djdub (Oct 23, 2004)

That sucks. Hopefully resale value just went up though. (limited availability)


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

djdub said:


> That sucks. Hopefully resale value just went up though. (limited availability)


I agree, however, I to will give a moment of silence for a bunch of P.O.'d GTO owners that will now have to wait even longer to have one


----------



## PhantomTiger (Feb 15, 2005)

That just makes you feel sick....All those poor Goats & Tigers.
Hope no ones "ordered" GTO is in that bunch of damaged units.


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Actually, that might be a good strategy for getting rid of all those unsold SSRs...


----------



## greg'sgoat (Mar 19, 2005)

wow, that does suck, im gglad i bought my car from the dealer when i did and didnt order it, this is just about the time they said it would come in.


----------



## badtmpdgoat (Nov 9, 2004)

where would we go to find out if they are going to part some of these out,,,would love to get a set of calipers :rofl:


----------



## Wing_Nut (Mar 6, 2005)

Yeee Haaaa! I got mine. Now there are even fewer 05's. This thing may become a collectors car yet. What are the odds of a ship or two sinking? I thought I saw the depreciation meter move ever so slightly backward.


----------



## GNX231 (Dec 12, 2004)

i hope the scumbag dealers don't try to sell cars that have been fixed from the reck.


----------

